# Don't laugh



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I finally had one turn out ok. Learned a few things in the process. Not the best pic


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

If it'll catch a Fish it's a beaut!


----------

